# Recommend me a good wash mitt



## sam2604 (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking for a decent wash mitt as slowly building up my collection and in desperate need of one ive been looking at the Clean Your Car value one anybody used this ? 

Thanks Sam.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

CarPro swirl free jobby is the best iv used, it feels like you could never damage your paintwork with that


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Dodo Wookie Fist


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Used a few now but back to the good old Noodle Mitt.


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Car pro one looks good


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

S3kel said:


> Car pro one looks good


Yes very good too, long thick fibres


----------



## sam2604 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys will be purchasing one of those asap


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

bero1306 said:


> Used a few now but back to the good old Noodle Mitt.


Perfectly happy with my noodle mitt as well


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Can't go wrong with the CarPro Mitt, super durable, remains soft and lasts wash after wash! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Car pro mitt.. job done.

over 100 cars and still like new.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I like the noodle mitts also, 


(TT)


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I use the meguiars lambswool mit.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I use Dooka wash pad for car and dooka finger mitt for wheels


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Dooka wool wash pad is great Ill never use a mitt again too much of a faff. If you dont want a mitt the sheepkinshop pair last very well and are cheap. For me noodle mitts drag too much and there is usually nylon backing below the noodles which just bothers me rightly or wrongly.

Top tip on caring for your wool "whatever" is use a cat flea comb to brush through it when dry occasionally to remove any matting.


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

I Wonder if any sponsers would do a group buy on the carpro mitt..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

contact car pro uk.. andy is a good lad and can likely do a group buy if the numbers are worth it :thumb:


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Cool i will take 2  will contact him now ...


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

The Dooka Wash mitt for me too :thumb:


----------



## Ruby's Dad (Oct 13, 2012)

I would also take one.


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Demetri said:


> The Dooka Wash mitt for me too :thumb:


And me


----------



## tichy (Feb 27, 2011)

Mattodl said:


> And me


And me


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I might too. I have 2 already


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I wouldn't mind trying one either


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

I'd have another CarPro mitt and one of the little dooka things for my wheels


----------



## dazzlew (Oct 20, 2007)

I would like the carpro mit


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CarPro


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Dooka wash pad all day long.


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

Noodle mitt.


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Car pro mitt


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ladies and gents.. I have a special deal for 5 people.

Andy(car pro uk) is a friend, and I've text him to tell him we need a wash mitt group buy.. he needs to crunch the numbers on a group buy ect to see if it's possible in his margin.

however.. he gave me a special deal for the first 5 lucky people.

order a wash mitt from http://www.carpro.uk.com/merino-wool-wash-mitt/ and at the checkout type in discount code "WashMittPlease" for free shipping. 
That comes in at £16 shipped to you.

After a quick google search, I can't find any where else you can get a Car Pro mitt delivered to your door for this price or less.
Cheapest I could find was £19.24 posted.

only 5 mitts left in stock, be quick :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ stop it now.... I have one already ... but if it wasnt for the fact ive had no work for a fortnight so no wages at all...:wall: i would be on that in a flash....:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> CraigQQ stop it now.... I have one already ... but if it wasnt for the fact ive had no work for a fortnight so no wages at all...:wall: i would be on that in a flash....:lol:


:lol: If it wasn't for the fact I live 10 minutes from CarproUK HQ I'd have ordered one already.. but postage is always free for me since I collect it :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Still nearly got one and my Lan went down still nearly did it again when back up but with no Work i really do have to save every penny....:wall:


----------



## dazzlew (Oct 20, 2007)

Ordered, thanks CraigQQ


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Order placed ; Thanks CraigQQ


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Order placed via PayPal... Transaction ID: 0KX66524E52049013.

Many Thanks👍


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

CraigQQ said:


> Ladies and gents.. I have a special deal for 5 people.
> 
> Andy(car pro uk) is a friend, and I've text him to tell him we need a wash mitt group buy.. he needs to crunch the numbers on a group buy ect to see if it's possible in his margin.
> 
> ...


Bought...PayPal ID 1SD38251YF098705T.

Thanks - great deal! :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

only one mitt left by my calculations :thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Carpro is big and soft. I'm very impressed.

I like noodles too tho if the car is a bit dirtier, as they as sooo much easier to rinse any little particles out.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Last one purchased!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> only one mitt left by my calculations :thumb:


Ordered mine first thing this morning 

Thanks Craig :thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

id love to try one out but still seems alot of money to pay for a wash mitt


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Ladies and gents.. I have a special deal for 5 people.
> 
> Andy(car pro uk) is a friend, and I've text him to tell him we need a wash mitt group buy.. he needs to crunch the numbers on a group buy ect to see if it's possible in his margin.
> 
> ...


Mine arrived today... Yet to try it, however wife is commenting on how dirty here new car is...!!!! 😊

The mitt feels lovely and soft. Thanks Carpro.......

👍

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shakysco (Sep 18, 2008)

**** I missed out on that , if any more come in can u pm me please !!!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Got mine today !!

Looks very nice :thumb:

Thanks Carpro & Craig for sorting the deal


----------



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

Mine arrived today - looks very good quality.

Thanks to CarPro and Craig!


----------



## spiderpiguk (Dec 3, 2012)

i use a wookie fist and i love it!


----------



## dazzlew (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation. Mitt arrived last week, it really is brilliant..


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Yep CarPro mitt is the best. Well done CarPro UK for the free shipping code!


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Free shipping code ?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

S3kel said:


> Free shipping code ?


the one I posted other week for free shipping on the mitt for 5 people (last 5 in stock lol)

should be more in stock now


----------



## AudiFL (Feb 2, 2013)

My vote goes to CarPro's wool mitt.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

AudiFL said:


> My vote goes to CarPro's wool mitt.


+1:thumb:


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

I like my megs wash mit, reasonably priced too 

Edit: its the lambs wool one...


----------



## dazzlew (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah CarPro will be getting another order soon, everyone loves it at work..


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

I first used Halfords Lambswool mitt about 18 months ago. Lasted 5 mins. Have used Megs microfibre mitt since and have 2 of them. I find them really good, easy to maintain which is why I haven't felt the need tried a dooka or the carpro one.


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Only 50p more here:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CarPro-Sw...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item484f705664


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

I was using a Megs lambswool mitt which was starting to get tired  Read this and bought a CarPro mitt - used for the first time today and it is MILES better than the Megs!
So I'd recommend the CarPro


----------



## Craig73 (Apr 4, 2013)

CarPro mitt just purchased


----------



## c.woolveridge (Mar 10, 2013)

I've got the Carbon Collective Mammoth Wash mitt and can honestly say it is BRILLIANT! couldnt imagine going back to noodle mitts! 

Bearswax factory had a decent deal on them a few weeks back aswell.


----------

